# IVF - Taking synarel for 15 days and no period



## hughesj (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello there,

This is my first ever IVF cycle and I have been taking synarel for 15 days now however I still have not got my period. has anyone else experienced this and if so how long did it take them to get their period. Also why is not working for me? 

The clinic seems to be happy just to put off my scan until whenever my period comes. 

Can anyone give me advice?

Thanks

Jean


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Jean  

I am not a nurse but thought I would share my own experience with you. 

On my last cycle my period was 9 days late which meant that I was sniffing for 17 days before it came. 

The reason your clinic can't scan you until you've bled is that they need to make sure that the lining is thin enough before you start stimms, and by having a period and bleeding the lining will thin.

Don't worry too much, everybody is very different and I'm sure yours will come soon. 

Good luck 

Rachel xxx


----------



## hughesj (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you so much for replying to me. I've been desperately trying to look for info on this but its thin on the ground! 

i presume that getting the period later than normal doesn't affect the outcome of IVF. 

isn't it funny that every little thing on IVf stresses you out!!

Jean


----------

